# Old black water pipe



## pedro mac (Dec 28, 2005)

I started digging up my black water pipe due to roots getting in it. The house was built in 1931. It looks like there there has been some work done on it before. I'm seeing some areas that are covered with concrete. Is this a way of sealing the joints? Also some stuff that looks like lead at some of the joints as well. The pipe looks like something made out of tar? I'm just digging down to the pipe for now. Once I have the whole thing exposed, I'll replace the pipe. What else can you folks tell me about this project. Anything I really need to watch out for?
TIA, Peter


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

What you're describing sounds like what they call orangeberg pipe around here. I'm thinking mainly used till mid 60's around here. Do you have a septic system or are you on town sewer . Pipe is very brittle and when it gets old , forget it.
Joe


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

pedro mac said:


> I started digging up my black water pipe due to roots getting in it. The house was built in 1931. It looks like there there has been some work done on it before. I'm seeing some areas that are covered with concrete. Is this a way of sealing the joints? Also some stuff that looks like lead at some of the joints as well. The pipe looks like something made out of tar? I'm just digging down to the pipe for now. Once I have the whole thing exposed, I'll replace the pipe. What else can you folks tell me about this project. Anything I really need to watch out for?
> TIA, Peter


it sounds like orangeburg pipe which was used for sewer lines , what size is the pipe ?? If its your water line it maybe black iron, how ever back then they did have use lead water services.


----------



## pedro mac (Dec 28, 2005)

The pipe is Orangeberg. The pipe looks like 4 inch. I'm on city sewer. I have found another pipe, but not sure if the pipe is gas or water. They run right next to each other. Hard to tell from the spots. My guess is that it's water and is lead, it dosen't look like a gas line. I'll go ahead and replace this pipe as well. Thanks, Peter


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Pedro,
In my experience installing sewer / water lines it seems back in the old days our forefathers were frugal and felt after digging those trenches by hand or by horse they might as well put as much in them as possible so I often find that combination run together ( water / sewer lines that is )
Joe


----------

